# Just like the Gyro from .......



## cheech (Apr 16, 2007)

Yesterday my wife ordered the Gyro from a local restraunt. It looked like ground lamb with pepper and other spices mixed in it and roasted.

If I wanted to make this at home. How would I duplicate it?


----------



## gofish (Apr 16, 2007)

Alton brown had a Good eats episode on making them at home. Memory is a little sketchy but he used a rottisory on his gass grill ........... I'll try to find a link. It looked good!

Here you go ...........
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._30420,00.html


----------



## cheech (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I do not have a rotisserie but figure if I place it in my smoker and move it around maybe it will get me close. What are your thoughts?


----------



## gofish (Apr 18, 2007)

Should work fine.  I Think he mentioed that it can be done in the oven, so why not the smoker.  Let us know if you try it.  It looks like it could be a little bit of a process, but we know you got the skills.  

When I first read the Title of the post, I thought about the Sienfeld episode when Kramer ran off the subway to buy the Gyro and attempt to get back on the same train before it departed ........


----------

